# parallels desktop problèmes jeux pc



## charles.pr (5 Février 2016)

Bonjour, je vous explique mon problème. J'ai acheter un mac book pro retina 13 pouces (8go ram et 128go de stockage) puis je me suis renseigné et j'ai vu qu'on pouvait faire une virtualisation de windows sur mon mac pour faire tourner les jeux et logiciels pc. J'ai donc acheté parallels desktop 11 et la c'est le début des problèmes.. tout d'abord j'ai été très étonné de voir qu'en plus du logiciel a 80 euros il fallait acheter windows mais bon ca c'est ma faute je ne me suis pas assez informé.. J'ai donc essayé de migrer les infos de mon ancien pc qui a windows 8.1 sur mon mac mais impossible car cela prenez 120go et je n'ai que 128go donc j'ai acheter une carte sd jetdrive lite 330 pour booster de 128go ma mémoire interne et même malgré cela ,une fois que j'eu lancé l'installation avec parallels desktop ,cette dernière s'arrête toujours au bout des "38 minutes restantes" avec un message  d'erreur "une erreur s'est produite lors de la migration des disques" .Donc après 160 euros d'achat pour faire marcher windows ca ne marche toujours pas j'ai donc demander a un ami qui lui ma fait l'installation de windows avec parallels desktop en choisissant une image ISO ainsi qu'une clé d'activation de windows 10 trouvé sur internet ,bref tout marche tout s'installe sauf au moment de reconnaitre le clé, le logiciel d'installation windows me dit que la clé ne peut être reconnu donc je clique sur "je n'ai pas la clé d'activation" et mon grand étonnement l'installation se termine et j'ai donc windows 10 sur mon mac maintenant mais dès que je veux installer un jeux (combat arms le jeux en question) ils me disent au lancement du jeux "désolé l'application ne peut marcher sur une machine virtuel"...........Si quelqu'un pourrait m'apporter une solution pour que cela marche j'en serais très heureux surtout que je ne comprend pas pourquoi on me dit ca alors que dans l'installation de parallels on peut choisir l'utilisation de notre virtualisation et il a un choix "jeux" que j'ai bien évidement pris .Quel intérêt de mettre cela si ca ne fonctionne pas ?? help


----------



## hercut (5 Février 2016)

La virtualisation n'est pas adapté au jeux video ... (après peut être certain jeux)
Meme si il le dise.


----------



## NestorK (8 Février 2016)

Ouf, ton message est compliqué à lire... On saute des lignes la prochaine fois ! 

- On ne joue pas en virtualisation, vu que de toutes façons les perfs sont absolument lamentables... Quand ça marche. C'est normal : ton Mac doit déjà gérer l'émulation de Windows en plus de tout le reste. Il faut jouer sur Windows en natif, via bootcamp.

- Ton Mac n'est pas du tout adapté au jeu avec son chipset graphique intégré et même sous Windows, tes perfs seront à la ramasse.


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2016)

charles.pr a dit:


> j'ai donc demander a un ami qui lui ma fait l'installation de windows avec parallels desktop en choisissant une image ISO ainsi qu'une clé d'activation de windows 10 trouvé sur internet


Déjà ça, c'est parfaitement illégal, on en restera là.

Sinon, oui, il est possible de faire l'installation complète d'une version de Windows 10 en sachant que tant que cette version ne sera pas activée par internet que ses fonctions internes seront limitées. A commencer par ne pas pouvoir faire des MAJ et que des options internes de Windows seront bloquées, par exemple la résolution de la taille d'écran, etc.

Alors, le problème étant connu, à toi de faire le nécessaire pour être dans la légalité, sinon, tu n'auras aucune aide, conformément à la charte des forums.

Pour finir, jouer au Solitaire dans une machine virtuelle ne posera pas de problème, mais à des jeux qui demandent une bonne carte graphique avec de la mémoire, une autre paire de manches. Dans une machine virtuelle une carte graphique est une simulation logicielle qui ne permettra jamais de jouer avec les derniers jeux à la mode.

Il faut savoir aussi que la mémoire attribuée dans une machine virtuelle ne sera au maximum que de la moitié de la mémoire du Mac, par exemple, si tu as 8 Go de mémoire dans ton Mac, 4 Go au maximum sera attribué à la machine virtuelle, il faut bien en laisser au Mac pour faire fonctionner la machine virtuelle, logique non ?


----------

